# Best time to charter in Whitsunday Islands



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are interested in chartering in the Whitsunday Islands next year. What''s the best time to sail the Islands? I''ve heard that December or January are not good times. Is that true?

Thanks


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

I would stay away form December to Febuary if you are not theer for a specific yacht race.
Just too too too damned hot. Weather can also be a little freaky, but mostly it is the tempreture and humidity issues.

The dead of the southern hemisphere''s winter is a good time for the Whitsundays.


Sasha


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

"Winter" in the Whits is the only winter to die for. Avg 20C (70ish F), 10-20 Knots SE and quite a few cruising regattas (and straight out racing) from Hamilton Island and Airlie Beach (now known as Whitsunday - sigh). Usually June to Sept.


----------

